# Using uncovered soil



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been looking at a lot of substrate alternatives for my 5000g South American biotope. Obviously I can't use some substrates as they are cost prohibitive, i.e.: Eco-complete, Aquasoil etc. I've been looking at the cheaper alternatives: Soilmaster select Charcoal, Turface, etc. The truth of the mater is that nothing looks as natural as when I put the soil layer in my El natural tank (that became high tech [it now has pressurized CO2]), before I toped it off with gravel it looked awesome. What if I just use a washed soil in the 5000g tank? I could buy a truckload of topsoil and rinse the loose stuff off it (yes I know, a LOT of work) than use that in the tank. 2" in front tapering to about 6" in back. I'm going to be planting several Echinodorus Grandifolius in the tank certainly the root system for a few of these monsters will reach all the 6" depth of the soil and spread several feet in all directions. With the roots of the rest of my swords (and stem plants to a lesser extent) my substrate should not become a compacted mess? Since the front unplanted portion is only 2-1/2" deep that also should not be an issue? Is anyone using an UNCOVERED soil substrate? Opinions and suggestions please.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The issue with uncovered soil is that any flow in the aquarium whatsoever will kick up a dust cloud. The top layer serves to protect this from happening and also to help anchor the plants in the substrate.


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the answer but I just got this months TFH. It has an article (by Amano) about substrates. My 5000g tank will be 42" deep. I fear the pressure from the water WILL compact the dirt. I never realy thought much about this issue. Other comments would be appreciated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have used uncovered soil lots of times. The only problem might be large fish that dig in it. Normal water currents in an aquarium do not raise any clouds of dust.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm no expert, just my two cents. But there is a reason most lakes and rivers are cloudy/murky and rock quarrys are crystal clear. It would definently look natural though.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Would you get too high of ammonia levels in the water column if it's not capped?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

5000gal. I cant wait to see this. You could use soil with SMS charcol ontop to cap it. Use a small layer and you could be golden.

42" deep, that's as deep as mine is long haha, Sounds sweet! and a mini pool in the summer


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

PLEASE post pictures when you finish 
good luck!


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

rohape said:


> I'm no expert, just my two cents. But there is a reason most lakes and rivers are cloudy/murky and rock quarrys are crystal clear. It would definently look natural though.


I have 3'' of topsoil topped with 1'' of play sand and my water looks fine.


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

Unless you terrace it somehow, the soil will all eventually even out to one depth . . .

Yes, before and after pics, please!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

TigerLilly said:


> I have 3'' of topsoil topped with 1'' of play sand and my water looks fine.


I have read that if sand is not stirred that pocket of toxic gases can develope. Thus, I was wondering if and what you are doing to prevent this from occuring? For I want to use sand, in my 10G and 30G tank, over dirt.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard stories about toxic gases coming from soil, but I have never seen it happen myself. These stories may be hold-overs from all those early scare stories about using soil where they claimed that it was inevitable that the soil would go bad and kill everything in your tank. Sometimes soil will produce bubbles, but I have not seen the fish or plants harmed. The bubbles are not necessarily toxic. They could be nitrogen gas resulting from the action of denitrifying bacteria in the soil utilizing nitrate, or they might be methane from the anaerobic breakdown of cellulose. Neither of these gases are harmful. I remember that in an old issue of The Aquatic Gardener a guy wrote an article called "Here's Mud in Your Tank" where he mixed up 1/3 soil and 2/3 cow manure, fresh from the cow,(!!!!) and he reported that he got sword plants to grow in this mix, and he didn't report any fish kills. If you can't get toxic gases from that mixture, I don't know what you would have to put in the soil to get them.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

holy moley i want to see pictures of your tank when its done.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't use 3/4 fresh manure and 1/4 dirt like the author of the TAG article!! I was just saying that he reported that he could grow sword plants in it.


----------

